# Plugged Duct and Milk Bleb



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

I've got a plugged duct and desperately don't want it to turn into mastitis (again). I'm doing warm compresses, showers, nursing, and pumping. I also took phytolacca and lots of vitamin C and soy lecithin. This all started about 12 hours ago. There is now a white milk bleb/blister on the skin. I tried "lifting" it myself with a needle (per Kellymom instructions). Then I had baby nurse. The pain is excruciating. And the bleb is still there. Should I try again? What should I do?


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

Keep trying! The warm compresses and breast compressions are what worked for me.


----------



## berlina (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh man, oh man, I feel your pain. I had a recurring milk bleb and consequent clogged ducts for about FOUR months on and off. In addition to all the things you are already doing, I found pumping often helped, too. I normally use an electric double pump, but for this, I found the Avent manual pump to be very effective as I could control how long to hold the suction for.

Another thing that helped me was keeping the area soft and moist after my attempts to pick off the white surface. I used either Lansinoh or olive oil. Watch out for the Lansinoh, though, since it is very thick and can get on your clothes.

Good luck!


----------



## erth mama (Feb 7, 2005)

ooooooouuuuccchhhhh..... i feel your pain as well. I just pretty much was in the bath as much as possible, then in the tub i would start to dig at it with a steralized needle, then nurse immedietly. Wow that thing hurt! Then when it came unclogged, huge and instant relief!
Keep at it, it will clear, keep faith. xoxo


----------

